# Low Profile Jars



## TheVelvetLeopard (Feb 18, 2014)

Does anyone know of a site/wholesaler with inexpensive 4oz and 8oz clear low profile jars?  I've been having to use glass (which I really don't like doing) on my large 8oz scrubs as they are a whole lot cheaper than plastic (I know - it boggles my mind too).  My current 4oz plastic jars are from Nature's Garden - but they don't carry clear low profile.  I know Wholesale Supplies Plus has them, but their prices are too high, in my opinion, unless I order a REALLY large quantity.

Thanks


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 18, 2014)

Majestic Mountain Sage (Utah): https://www.thesage.com/index.html
SKS Bottle (NY state): http://sks-bottle.com/


----------



## indulgebandb (Feb 18, 2014)

I second SKS that's where I get mine from. Shipping is horrible but I just try to buy a good bit in one order to make it worth it. If you order $250 worth shipping is free. I don't normally order that much but I have a craft fair coming up so I'm sure this next order will be that.


----------

